# Creating Watermark using Pixelmator



## Pati (Feb 27, 2017)

I think I can find a tutorial on how to create a basic watermark to use on my photos. What I would like to know is how I can create a watermark that I can easily angle, curve, place vertically, enlarge/reduce in size so I could place it on my photos where it wouldn't distract but show that I created the photo. Tips?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 27, 2017)

I have never seen a watermark that enhanced an image. 
I have never seen a watermark that didn't detract or distract.

Ask yourself the purpose of the watermark first. 

If it is brand recognition - you want it to be noticed.
If it is theft prevention - you want it to be obnoxious. 

If it is something else...


----------



## Pati (Feb 27, 2017)

RikkFlohr said:


> Ask yourself the purpose of the watermark first.



I did ask myself first. Thank you.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 28, 2017)

What was your answer?


----------



## Pati (Mar 1, 2017)

Whichever one of the above will get me the help I need in creating a watermark as described.  Does it really matter why I want to watermark my photos?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Mar 1, 2017)

I just tried it out in Pixelmator, and it's about the same as it is in Photoshop or other image editors:

Regardless of what text or graphics you want to include, it needs to have a transparent background. If there is an opaque white layer in the document called "Background", delete that layer so that the transparency checkerboard pattern shows through.
When you're done and you've saved your Pixelmator format original file, choose File > Export and choose the PNG format. Lightroom uses PNG for watermark graphics, so you need to export this PNG copy.
After that, you just import the PNG graphic into the Lightroom watermark editor.



Pati said:


> easily angle, curve, place vertically, enlarge/reduce in size



After you create your watermark graphic, first see if you can do the positioning, rotation, and scaling you want in the Lightroom watermark editor. It's kind of limited, so if you can't make the graphic do what you want there, you'll have to go back to Pixelmator and create a version of the watermark in the way you want.

For example, the Lightroom watermark editor only has a few ways to position the graphic. If you wanted to position the graphic 1/3 up the left side at a distance too fine for the Lightroom editor, you'll have to build all that into the original graphic in Pixelmator.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 1, 2017)

Pati said:


> Whichever one of the above will get me the help I need in creating a watermark as described.  Does it really matter why I want to watermark my photos?



Absolutely, it matters!

Implementation of a watermark is not just a step 1 - step 2 operation.  The reason for your watermark dictates size, position, orientation, opacity and consistency (or lack thereof).  Watermarks occur for many reasons:

1. Prevention of theft
2. Identification of the author.
3. Identification of the purpose of the rendition (e.g. proof, draft, team name)
4. Branding of the finished work
5. Signing and numbering of a digitally produced finished work of art

and others…

In each case the watermark's application has subtle to obvious considerations. There is much published upon the applicability and liability of watermarks on images. Additionally, the venue of your image and its proximity or insulation from other images also dictate best practices for the relative needs of consistency. 

Anyone can create a graphic. Anyone can spatter it onto an image in random or deliberate fashion. What I propose is a thoughtful examination of your watermark needs, construction of a suitable image and application appropriate across your venues.  Just an unsolicited opinion and you are free to ignore it but the inconsistent placing, rotating, sizing and other variations may do a disservice to your photography.


----------

